# First Majestic, in Black Ash Burl



## mikemac (Apr 15, 2009)

My, but this is a big pen.. I decided to make myself a personal fountain pen, and used this, just to see what the kit looked like.  Definitely a hefty, manly pen.  

Comments always appreciated.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 15, 2009)

That sir is a fine looking fountain pen, I would even be proud to carry that pen.


----------



## penmanship (Apr 15, 2009)

Great looking pen, and great looking piece of timber.  Very nicely done!

Tim


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 15, 2009)

Fine looking pen, Mike. You did a beautiful job
with some very nice burl!


----------



## Rum Pig (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice looking pen and timber they match very nice.
Well done I would be proud to have that in my pocket.


----------



## CSue (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW! Thats one mighty fine writing instrument!  What a beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow.  Great looking pen.  Great blank.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Apr 15, 2009)

mikemac said:


> My, but this is a big pen.. Definitely a hefty, manly pen.



It doubles nicely as a garden dibble. Or a stick shift for a 63 Jag. 

Just kidding, you did a nice job with it! I've made a few, doubt I'll ever sell one. They are freakin' ENORMOUS, and I wonder how comfy something that heavy would be to write with for extended periods. 

Very nice job though!

Dale


----------



## mikemac (Apr 15, 2009)

spiritwoodturner said:


> I wonder how comfy something that heavy would be to write with for extended periods.
> 
> Very nice job though!
> 
> Dale



I'm planning on using it for myself, as I too doubt I could sell it, esp with this economy.. while it is heavy, its also pretty well balanced, so, it might not be unbearable.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Apr 15, 2009)

I've made a few Majestics and really like them. The pen I carry is a Majestic in Buckeye Burl but I think you've just convinced me to cut up some of my Black Ash Burl and turn another one. Very nice pen.


----------



## stoneman (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful wood and nicely executed. How does the Majestic compare in size to the Statesman? I think they use similar size tubes.


----------



## mikemac (Apr 16, 2009)

stoneman said:


> Beautiful wood and nicely executed. How does the Majestic compare in size to the Statesman? I think they use similar size tubes.



I've never used a Statesman, only a Jr. Statesman, but in comparion.. it feels like a baseball bat!
I had to buy a 39/64 drill bit for the lid, and theres a fair bit of wood on it as well. Its a BIG pen... I'm still not sure I would want to use this as a daily driver, but I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## artistwood (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the pen and the blank is definately one of my favorites!  Great Job!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Apr 16, 2009)

stoneman said:


> Beautiful wood and nicely executed. How does the Majestic compare in size to the Statesman? I think they use similar size tubes.



The Statesman disappears in its shadow! Not really, but the Statesman is smaller by a fair amount. 

Dale


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 17, 2009)

Pen looks really great Mike.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Beautiful pen from a beautiful piece of timber . I love Majestics and have sold several of them . They are impressive pens and with the right blanks they sell well and that looks like a right blank .


----------



## furini (Apr 17, 2009)

Great looking pen, Mike.

Stewart


----------

